# some pick ups.



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

well thought id share some of my lastest pickups..: monty 4 and bolivar coronas junior.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I could ogle the pickups better with some pics!
Sounds good though!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

hmm not showing up


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

They all look questionable. I suggest you send them to me for further inspection.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

the pics?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, now I'm jealous!!

Nice pick up Jason!!!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice, you have good taste!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice haul buddy! Its a good day in Canada!


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

MmMmMm cant wait to get my hands on some of those! 2 days and counting till Spain!!!!!


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

I live in Canada also. Just curious how you purchased these nice sticks? I really hope not from the local shop cause that must of cost you a fortune! Hit me a PM if possible.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

mmmmm....tasty...aaaaaaa


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice! Nothing like summer days and a nice CC


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cypress said:


> They all look questionable. I suggest you send them to me for further inspection.


Sam is crazy :crazy: send them to me for verification
.
.
j/k enjoy your smokes you lucky dog


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> Sam is crazy :crazy: send them to me for verification
> .
> .
> j/k enjoy your smokes you lucky dog


Nice try!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pickup Jason, the 4's look awesome!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice!! :tu


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Wow Nice Nabs Jason!!*

Thanks for sharing the fun pics! :thumb:


----------

